# What colour is my hair?



## IrisSenior (May 5, 2020)

After reading debodun's post, I thought I would post my head. I used to be medium brown and have highlighted in recent years but this is the actual colour of my hair? Your thoughts.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

I’d say you’re in between ash blonde and ash brown


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 14, 2020)

I see light and dark gray.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

I agree with Keesha....


----------



## JaniceM (May 14, 2020)

I'd say very light brown.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not sure but it looks something like the color mine is growing out..I thought mine was kind of a dusty dark blonde.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

I’ve never heard of dusty blonde but have now


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark blonde or light brown with gold highlights.


----------

